# Bowfishing in KZN?



## SAHawker (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi guys does anyone know the legal status of bowfishing in KZN? Thanks in advance. SAHawker.


----------



## Riaan9 (Feb 11, 2020)

Legally I have only heard about what Cape Nature does in the Western Cape and they only allowed it on invasive species ....
In Kzn you would also have a sight problem, most of those rivers are quite muddy. You would have to find some still water closer to the Berg I would think.


----------

